# 2 Litters due



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well we have 2 litters due between tomorrow and saturday  1 is broken carrying agouti doe x broken carrying black tan and the other is Broken carrying black doe x Broken carrying black tan buck soooo excited to have some moo cows


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Pics when they arrive


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

21st day today so should have babies today  if he got them the day they were paired that is


----------

